# Software upgrade notification.



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

I had received an email from DTV 11/15/2017 That there will be a software upgrade.

"In just a few days when you turn on your TV, you'll see a brand-new DIRECTV entertainment experience. You'll love how quickly and easily you can access, control and manage content with new simple menu features, all on one screen."

It is now 11/19/2017 and no software upgrade. I wish DTV would be more specific instead of sending teasers. They are just as bad that a news channel with their "stay tune" teasers before commercials.


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

dod1450 said:


> I had received an email from DTV 11/15/2017 That there will be a software upgrade.
> 
> "In just a few days when you turn on your TV, you'll see a brand-new DIRECTV entertainment experience. You'll love how quickly and easily you can access, control and manage content with new simple menu features, all on one screen."
> 
> It is now 11/19/2017 and no software upgrade. I wish DTV would be more specific instead of sending teasers. They are just as bad that a news channel with their "stay tune" teasers before commercials.


They may have suspended any additional updates due to overwhelming complaints about it from customers that did get the update, just a thought.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

see other "New GUI" thread full of complaints


----------



## tenpins (Jan 19, 2010)

in 23 year of being a customer, I've never received an email stating that there was going to be a software upgrade...


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

tenpins said:


> in 23 year of being a customer, I've never received an email stating that there was going to be a software upgrade...


I never have either

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

dod1450 said:


> I had received an email from DTV 11/15/2017 That there will be a software upgrade.
> 
> "In just a few days when you turn on your TV, you'll see a brand-new DIRECTV entertainment experience. You'll love how quickly and easily you can access, control and manage content with new simple menu features, all on one screen."
> 
> It is now 11/19/2017 and no software upgrade. I wish DTV would be more specific instead of sending teasers. They are just as bad that a news channel with their "stay tune" teasers before commercials.


I suspect the other poster is correct in that they are postponing the upgrade while they address some widespread complaints. The new interface did start coming out within a few days of that email (you're not the only one who got it) but there were tons of complaints about some things with it so it probably stopped.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I've been with D* Since 3/97 and also had never received an email about any thing other than my bill-upcoming PPV movies -never about software changes - until 11/15 here is what I got- 
AT&T


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

dod1450 said:


> I had received an email from DTV 11/15/2017 That there will be a software upgrade.
> 
> "In just a few days when you turn on your TV, you'll see a brand-new DIRECTV entertainment experience. You'll love how quickly and easily you can access, control and manage content with new simple menu features, all on one screen."
> 
> It is now 11/19/2017 and no software upgrade. I wish DTV would be more specific instead of sending teasers. They are just as bad that a news channel with their "stay tune" teasers before commercials.


Are they upgrading the guide or is it just the menu/recordings/search and browse etc?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

If they've never done this before then I guess notifying people about a major software change like this is new since AT&T took them over.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

ep1974 said:


> Are they upgrading the guide or is it just the menu/recordings/search and browse etc?


Everything


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

ep1974 said:


> Are they upgrading the guide or is it just the menu/recordings/search and browse etc?


Here's what the guide looks like after the latest version of the update:


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

ejbvt said:


> Here's what the guide looks like after the latest version of the update:


Thank you, I like the look and the logos. It appears they added on more line, 7 channels on screen instead of six. What's your opinion?


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

ep1974 said:


> Thank you, I like the look and the logos. It appears they added on more line, 7 channels on screen instead of six. What's your opinion?


They did add another line. If you look at past versions of the new guide, you'll see that it faded off at the bottom of the screen instead of ending like in the picture. It caused the last non-repeating line (the 6th) to be hard to read as the fade started too far up on the screen. You could also see another channel faded out peeking up in the blank space. It looked very stupid. I am MUCH more fond of the version in the picture with the clean, non-fading edge. The logos are okay. The biggest issue for me is the contrast. It went from white, bold letters on a black background to white, regular letters on a gray background which makes it harder to read and you can't read it from nearly as far away. If you have an AM21, those OTA channels still have a black blackground. They also got rid of the date in the interface and the use of the green, yellow, and blue color buttons if you use the old remote.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

ejbvt said:


> They did add another line. If you look at past versions of the new guide, you'll see that it faded off at the bottom of the screen instead of ending like in the picture. It caused the last non-repeating line (the 6th) to be hard to read as the fade started too far up on the screen. You could also see another channel faded out peeking up in the blank space. It looked very stupid. I am MUCH more fond of the version in the picture with the clean, non-fading edge. The logos are okay. The biggest issue for me is the contrast. It went from white, bold letters on a black background to white, regular letters on a gray background which makes it harder to read and you can't read it from nearly as far away. If you have an AM21, those OTA channels still have a black blackground. They also got rid of the date in the interface and the use of the green, yellow, and blue color buttons if you use the old remote.


Thanks again. Glad they added logos, there was always room for them IMO. All in all I like it. Hope to see it soon on my 54.


----------



## DishCSR (Jan 14, 2004)

ejbvt said:


> Here's what the guide looks like after the latest version of the update:


Here's a whole review from solid signal

Solid Signal Blog - BREAKING NEWS: DIRECTV Rolls Out New User Interface For Genie

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TS lost his interest to the new FW after reading so many posts with complaints ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> I've been with D* Since 3/97 and also had never received an email about any thing other than my bill-upcoming PPV movies -never about software changes - until 11/15 here is what I got-
> AT&T


Remember what we went thru the last time the interface was changed? Sounds like a do-over.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> Remember what we went thru the last time the interface was changed? Sounds like a do-over.
> 
> Rich


My ck61 Upgraded last week on it's own- SO based on the email I got -since I was NOT going to be given a choice of what may be sent down the pipe- I went with a CE -ff3 released this weekend -Not the version rolled out FF1 and I can report for me that the new guide is working stable on my system and my C61K now shows an HDR test Screen as working - getting ready for the HDR basketball game on 11/27 ch 106.

I does Take a Couple of steps to do things -like getting to the Series Manger (button clicks) but it's is Just TV and as long as it works you can't expect much more.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

D* seems to always shoot themselves in the foot with this kind of update. I hope it's fixed by the time I get it.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

TDK1044 said:


> D* seems to always shoot themselves in the foot with this kind of update. I hope it's fixed by the time I get it.


Well, don't always go by a few angry people on a message board.  I have the update and am enjoying it. Only "issue" I have with it is it seems a bit slower than the previous GUI, no doubt because it's so graphics-heavy. But am having no problems otherwise.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

sangs said:


> Well, don't always go by a few angry people on a message board.  I have the update and am enjoying it. Only "issue" I have with it is it seems a bit slower than the previous GUI, no doubt because it's so graphics-heavy. But am having no problems otherwise.


Glad you seem to like it. Are these updates rolled out by region or by receiver (34,44,54)? I live in the NW and nothing yet on my 54.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

ep1974 said:


> Glad you seem to like it. Are these updates rolled out by region or by receiver (34,44,54)? I live in the NW and nothing yet on my 54.


I think some customer data, like how long you're a customer, plays into it as well, but I'm not sure. I've seen reliable posters post things to that effect. No one I know here (Vermont) has it either, except me but I CE test.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ep1974 said:


> Glad you seem to like it. Are these updates rolled out by region or by receiver (34,44,54)? I live in the NW and nothing yet on my 54.


it's only for HR44/HR54/HS17


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> D* seems to always shoot themselves in the foot with this kind of update. I hope it's fixed by the time I get it.


Seems we never learn from history. As soon as I heard new GUI, my mind slipped back a few years and brought up the last GUI fiasco. That lasted for months.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> Seems we never learn from history. As soon as I heard new GUI, my mind slipped back a few years and brought up the last GUI fiasco. That lasted for months.
> 
> Rich


and then everyone went on and watch tv as always


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

WestDC said:


> My ck61 Upgraded last week on it's own- SO based on the email I got -since I was NOT going to be given a choice of what may be sent down the pipe- I went with a CE -ff3 released this weekend -Not the version rolled out FF1 and I can report for me that the new guide is working stable on my system and my C61K now shows an HDR test Screen as working - getting ready for the HDR basketball game on 11/27 ch 106.
> 
> I does Take a Couple of steps to do things -like getting to the Series Manger (button clicks) but it's is Just TV and as long as it works you can't expect much more.


One thing people keep saying is Nita more buttons to get to series manager. I counted them and is less... not sure why everyone says that.

Old
Menu
Down arrow
Right arrow
Right arrow
Select

New
List
Left arrow
Channel down
Right arrow


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> One thing people keep saying is Nita more buttons to get to series manager. I counted them and is less... not sure why everyone says that.
> 
> Old
> Menu
> ...


Good point. That is one of the few things that is better in the new interface. Unless people don't realize you can press channel down and it brings you to the bottom, which it does interface-wide from menus like that on the left, just like the old. It never made any sense to go into the menu to manage recordings and now you don't have to. And with how simply awful the menu is now, the less I need to go there, the better.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

ep1974 said:


> Glad you seem to like it. Are these updates rolled out by region or by receiver (34,44,54)? I live in the NW and nothing yet on my 54.


I honestly don't know. I just woke up one day and there it was. My brother does not have it on his HR54 or clients yet.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> and then everyone went on and watch tv as always


Yup, but I remember what happened. I'm not surprised by the problems folks are seeing.

Rich


----------



## jones_hdtv (Oct 4, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> One thing people keep saying is Nita more buttons to get to series manager. I counted them and is less... not sure why everyone says that.
> 
> Old
> Menu
> ...


Not nearly as good as

Menu
7

Shortcut using MENUSC


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

What is the software version number?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

reubenray said:


> What is the software version number?


 Version I'm Using FF3 C61K FB7


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

jones_hdtv said:


> Not nearly as good as
> 
> Menu
> 7
> ...


True. But honestly id never count that since only couple 100 probably even know about and use that. I just can't count something that isn't known and requires a secret keyword search to even activate. It may be different for a very small number of us but for a regular customer this is a better solution. Personally I can't even recall what they all where so I never used them regularly.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

doctors does telling if we will train our cognitive functions, like remember and using menu shortcuts, we will have less chances get Alzheimer


----------



## jones_hdtv (Oct 4, 2011)

P Smith said:


> doctors does telling if we will train our cognitive functions, like remember and using menu shortcuts, we will have less chances get Alzheimer


+1


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

I noticed when I change channels on the new GUI - I have to look to my right to see the channel. It needs to be moved to the left or moved more left because the channel banner sits to the far right. The channels seem to take a few minutes to change on my Samsung tv that is connected to the RVU client. Sometimes the client does not respond to a channel change or task from the remote. I changed my batteries just to make sure. It definitely was not the battery. In the GUI - while scrolling and selecting something to watch - there seems to be a slight delay or lag before the change happens. It's a nice clean GUI but it needs the kinks ironed out. Also bring back the caller ID call list! And get rid of the radar and a new one to the weather channel app. I can't stand it. Get a better radar. Ask the weather channel to put a better one on there app. 

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ericknolls said:


> I noticed when I change channels on the new GUI - I have to look to my right to see the channel. It needs to be moved to the left or moved more left because the channel banner sits to the far right....


If you could handle make snapshot and create by any picture editor that one desired by you ... then we will see it


----------



## theloudhouse5 (Nov 21, 2017)

Our dvr and recivers have not been updated


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

theloudhouse5 said:


> Our dvr and recivers have not been updated


A cause for happiness?

Rich


----------



## Mysticseer (Jul 30, 2017)

My HR54 has not updated either. My Mini 4K updated weeks ago. So frustrating as it appears I will not be enjoying Mondays Game in HDR. What a tease. I get a message saying The Game will be in HDR but since I didn’t get the update last night I am out of luck I believe. I think it’s only in the Stream Friday mornings. 
I can see the Color option in video settings on my mini but can not navigate to it. Ugh


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Mysticseer said:


> My HR54 has not updated either. My Mini 4K updated weeks ago. So frustrating as it appears I will not be enjoying Mondays Game in HDR. What a tease. I get a message saying The Game will be in HDR but since I didn't get the update last night I am out of luck I believe. I think it's only in the Stream Friday mornings.
> I can see the Color option in video settings on my mini but can not navigate to it. Ugh


why ? it's client-mini feature; did you try to use TV settings menu "Test HDR" button ? I didn't hear of "Color option" ...


----------



## Mysticseer (Jul 30, 2017)

P Smith said:


> why ? it's client-mini feature; did you try to use TV settings menu "Test HDR" button ? I didn't hear of "Color option" ...


The reason I can't go there is because the main genie doesn't know about that new option. No way to navigate to it because it changed back to the old GUI when you go back to the sub menu. The Color section in the new menu is where the HDR Test is.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

server's feature shouldn't include HDR, it's client's responsibility to create HDMI output to TV with correct features


----------



## YOLOdactyl (Sep 17, 2017)

Mysticseer said:


> The reason I can't go there is because the main genie doesn't know about that new option. No way to navigate to it because it changed back to the old GUI when you go back to the sub menu. The Color section in the new menu is where the HDR Test is.


I have this too.

106 freezes a video of the upper left of the picture and gets weird color bars when I tune to it. Been happening since earlier in the week. Audio plays fine and I can still change channels and then they work again.

104 comes in perfect. I have about 4 other HDR10 HDMI devices that work great.


----------



## YOLOdactyl (Sep 17, 2017)

YOLOdactyl said:


> I have this too.
> 
> 106 freezes a video of the upper left of the picture and gets weird color bars when I tune to it. Been happening since earlier in the week. Audio plays fine and I can still change channels and then they work again.
> 
> 104 comes in perfect. I have about 4 other HDR10 HDMI devices that work great.


So I got around this... by leaving it on 106. Turning off everything, and back on. Now it works fine.


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

P Smith said:


> If you could handle make snapshot and create by any picture editor that one desired by you ... then we will see it


Here is a pic. Look to the far right. Look how small the channel name is compared to the channel number. The bigger the screen is the farther to the right the channel identification is. If you look at your screen on a big TV your eyes tend to look to your left and mostly to the middle of the screen. Not to your right. This pic is of a 32 inch not my 43 in where the channel I'd looks farther away.









Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

ericknolls said:


> Here is a pic. Look to the far right. Look how small the channel name is compared to the channel number. The bigger the screen is the farther to the right the channel identification is. If you look at your screen on a big TV your eyes tend to look to your left and mostly to the middle of the screen. Not to your right. This pic is of a 32 inch not my 43 in where the channel I'd looks farther away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's my 43 inch...









Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

ericknolls said:


> Here's my 43 inch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DIRECTV should move the channel banner back to the left like most television providers. When you change or scroll through your channels you want to see the channel then the synopsis. How would you know you were watching TNT if you had to move your eyes all the way to the right? Makes no sense. This is not not my complaint solely. It is a lot of customers chief complaint along with a few others.

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yea, I'm agree - DTV designers did very bad job, totally ignoring history and customers 
The screen looks to me as paid( by some company) ads, unfortunately by the company owner - put a logo/name in most visible spot.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't understand why it matters what channel you're watching so much that it needs to be on the left. It took me about a month or so to get used to it being on the right. Isn't the program more important?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

do you remember where ch#/ch-name was before ? for how long ? from 1996 ?


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

P Smith said:


> do you remember where ch#/ch-name was before ? for how long ? from 1996 ?


It was on the left. And? Things change. Most channels have their channel bug on the right side of the screen anyway. There are much bigger issues with the new interface than where the channel name is on the info banner. All channels recording is horrible. The white-on-gray print is hard to read. The non-bold font on the guide. Missing/old logos in the guide. The reduction of list sort customization methods and the lack of it keeping the default how you set it. The spoiler box in the list. The poorly designed menu. The lag with the new interface that wasn't there on the old. These are issues.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

All sounds wonderful. Can't wait.  Hopefully, I'll be in the last group to get this.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Yea, I'm agree - DTV designers did very bad job, totally ignoring history and customers
> The screen looks to me as paid( by some company) ads, unfortunately by the company owner - put a logo/name in most visible spot.


Now tell us they're aware of this and are working towards a fix...and I'll bet in a year it will be the same.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ejbvt said:


> It was on the left. And? Things change.


someone invented a name for it - usability
yes things changing, so start writing from right to left as Leonardo


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

ejbvt said:


> It was on the left. And? Things change. Most channels have their channel bug on the right side of the screen anyway. There are much bigger issues with the new interface than where the channel name is on the info banner. All channels recording is horrible. The white-on-gray print is hard to read. The non-bold font on the guide. Missing/old logos in the guide. The reduction of list sort customization methods and the lack of it keeping the default how you set it. The spoiler box in the list. The poorly designed menu. The lag with the new interface that wasn't there on the old. These are issues.


I agree with you. They are some of the issues I don't like. I was just saying that one of the biggest problems was the movement of the channel banner. But you always have people on here who can't agree on what a person posts. Just give snide comments. I guess I am the only person that noticed your issues and my issue. The snide comments are not against you ejbvt...

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

ericknolls said:


> I agree with you. They are some of the issues I don't like. I was just saying that one of the biggest problems was the movement of the channel banner. But you always have people on here who can't agree on what a person posts. Just give snide comments. I guess I am the only person that noticed your issues and my issue. The snide comments are not against you ejbvt...
> 
> Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


For me, I see things like this all over the internet. In the new FireFox the home button was on the left for years, then moved to the right and now it is on the left once again. Same thing is true for Yahoo in the Financial sections. Lots of things are not consistent from screen to screen. It appears to be a lack of leadership in the programming department that does not keep the individuals on the same track.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I realize that there's an element of 'you can't please all of the people all of the time' here, but does D* use any kind of focus group beyond the engineering group when they make these changes?


----------



## blueoyster (May 3, 2007)

tenpins said:


> in 23 year of being a customer, I've never received an email stating that there was going to be a software upgrade...


NEVER

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> For me, I see things like this all over the internet. In the new FireFox the home button was on the left for years, then moved to the right and now it is on the left once again. Same thing is true for Yahoo in the Financial sections. Lots of things are not consistent from screen to screen. It appears to be a lack of leadership in the programming department that does not keep the individuals on the same track.


There's no "right" answer about where to put certain UI elements on a browser or on a DVR UI, any more than there's a right answer to how toilet paper should unroll. Different leaders designing the UI come up with different ideas, and a lot of the time changes are just to be "different".

We've had people whining on these forums for several years about how Directv's interface is so stale and needs to be updated, look at Comcast's X1 that's all new and shiny, why doesn't Directv update theirs. Then when they do, something changes, and people throw a fit. Its ridiculous. There's nothing that's going to please everyone, and the people who thought the channel number/logo was in the "wrong" place before aren't going to come here to post kudos to Directv for that improvement, because there would be other changes they don't like.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

slice1900 said:


> There's no "right" answer about where to put certain UI elements on a browser or on a DVR UI, any more than there's a right answer to how toilet paper should unroll. Different leaders designing the UI come up with different ideas, and a lot of the time changes are just to be "different".
> 
> We've had people whining on these forums for several years about how Directv's interface is so stale and needs to be updated, look at Comcast's X1 that's all new and shiny, why doesn't Directv update theirs. Then when they do, something changes, and people throw a fit. Its ridiculous. There's nothing that's going to please everyone, and the people who thought the channel number/logo was in the "wrong" place before aren't going to come here to post kudos to Directv for that improvement, because there would be other changes they don't like.


There are no right answers but taking away features and making the guide harder to read certainly is the wrong answer.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

ejbvt said:


> There are no right answers but taking away features and making the guide harder to read certainly is the wrong answer.


I remember complaining about the Guide we had for a few years now about the letters being too bright and hard to read when it came out. Many had to work at adjusting the brightness and contrast on their TV to get it acceptable.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

jimmie57 said:


> I remember complaining about the Guide we had for a few years now about the letters being too bright and hard to read when it came out. Many had to work at adjusting the brightness and contrast on their TV to get it acceptable.


On the black guide? Are you serious? LOL that's hilarious. People really will complain about everything. I joined Directv when the black guide was still in CE but about to come out, it would be like joining now with the new one. I missed all the whining and didn't really visit the sites much to see it honestly. I grabbed the black guide not long after joining because I didn't really like the in-your-face blue guide (Why did it come back in the floating blue box in the new playlist!??!!), but it was far better than the cheesy cable guide I was coming from and the busy Dish guide. The black guide was a home run. Just add logos to the guide and move the manage recordings to somewhere in the "list" button - that's all the jazzing up it needed to look modern and shut people up.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> I realize that there's an element of 'you can't please all of the people all of the time' here, but does D* use any kind of focus group beyond the engineering group when they make these changes?


They don't seem to care. They just throw devices and software out to us and see what happens.

Rich


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

ejbvt said:


> On the black guide? Are you serious? LOL that's hilarious. People really will complain about everything. I joined Directv when the black guide was still in CE but about to come out, it would be like joining now with the new one. I missed all the whining and didn't really visit the sites much to see it honestly. I grabbed the black guide not long after joining because I didn't really like the in-your-face blue guide (Why did it come back in the floating blue box in the new playlist!??!!), but it was far better than the cheesy cable guide I was coming from and the busy Dish guide. The black guide was a home run. Just add logos to the guide and move the manage recordings to somewhere in the "list" button - that's all the jazzing up it needed to look modern and shut people up.


I haven't received the new guide yet, so I can't say yay or nay, but do agree with you about adding logos to the black guide, there is lots of room for sure. I remember many people complaining when he last UI update was rolled out. Change is always difficult, so hopefully things work out with this guide as well.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

slice1900 said:


> There's no "right" answer about where to put certain UI elements on a browser or on a DVR UI, any more than there's a right answer to how toilet paper should unroll. Different leaders designing the UI come up with different ideas, and a lot of the time changes are just to be "different".
> 
> We've had people whining on these forums for several years about how Directv's interface is so stale and needs to be updated, look at Comcast's X1 that's all new and shiny, why doesn't Directv update theirs. Then when they do, something changes, and people throw a fit. Its ridiculous. There's nothing that's going to please everyone, and the people who thought the channel number/logo was in the "wrong" place before aren't going to come here to post kudos to Directv for that improvement, because there would be other changes they don't like.


Cogent points but hiding the lower portion of the screen with a dark shade/fade upon using the progress bar serves nobody, solves nothing, has absolutely no common sense behind it, as if it was designed by a child with a new dark crayon.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Yea, I'm agree - DTV designers did very bad job, totally ignoring history and customers
> The screen looks to me as paid( by some company) ads, unfortunately by the company owner - put a logo/name in most visible spot.


I'll bet that the design took place somewhere where people drive on the left. Seriously.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

ejbvt said:


> On the black guide? Are you serious? LOL that's hilarious. People really will complain about everything. I joined Directv when the black guide was still in CE but about to come out, it would be like joining now with the new one. I missed all the whining and didn't really visit the sites much to see it honestly. I grabbed the black guide not long after joining because I didn't really like the in-your-face blue guide (Why did it come back in the floating blue box in the new playlist!??!!), but it was far better than the cheesy cable guide I was coming from and the busy Dish guide. The black guide was a home run. Just add logos to the guide and move the manage recordings to somewhere in the "list" button - that's all the jazzing up it needed to look modern and shut people up.


What Version of the "NEW GUIDE" are you Now running? - The latest version is much improved over FF1 I've been using it since 11/13 (not FF1) and have older GUI on my older receiver and compared to that it works just as well as the older GUI from my use. ALl that being said -your OP of the guide and how you use it may differ.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

It is now Dec 2 and still no upgrade. Maybe it will not happen?


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

dod1450 said:


> It is now Dec 2 and still no upgrade. Maybe it will not happen?


I spoke with tech support with an iPad app issue, and at the end asked him when the new guide will be released. He said they are tweaking it for some issues they have had, such as not being able to clearly read info in guide etc.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I'll bet that the design took place somewhere where people drive on the left. Seriously.


I'm driving on left side here each day ... , but still prefer see major info at left top corner of a monitor or TV.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

(I meant India)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, there are more and powerful - UK, Japan...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

GordonGekko said:


> Cogent points but hiding the lower portion of the screen with a dark shade/fade upon using the progress bar serves nobody, solves nothing, has absolutely no common sense behind it, as if it was designed by a child with a new dark crayon.


I haven't received it yet but the Progress Bar is still a problem, huh? All my streamers, all my BD players have PBs that don't interfere with the pictures, why can't D* come up with a PB that doesn't hide a significant area of the screen?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> I'll bet that the design took place somewhere where people drive on the left. Seriously.


I'll go a step further, what 3rd world company are the programmers located in? You can't tell me anyone who cares about sports (American sports) would come up with the PBs we keep getting from D*. And, as usual, this thread could have thousands of complaints about the software and nothing will be done. SOP.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dod1450 said:


> It is now Dec 2 and still no upgrade. Maybe it will not happen?


You're not that lucky.

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Currently the NEW FF1 is only for HS17 (as a NR) it seams someone has listen to the many complaints when rolling That version out to the Hr44 & HR54 until testing was complete


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Ah.....whatever happened to the concept of thorough testing before release? I guess it's easier to use your end users as Beta testers. I'm just glad that I'll be one of the last to get it


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TDK1044 said:


> *Ah.....whatever happened to the concept of thorough testing before release?* I guess it's easier to use your end users as Beta testers. I'm just glad that I'll be one of the last to get it


Been going on for many years in many parts of industry. Fluorescent lighting comes to mind. The electrical industry just threw the fluorescents out to the public with little testing. Cheaper than any other way. All about the money.

Rich


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Currently the NEW FF1 is only for HS17 (as a NR) it seams someone has listen to the many complaints when rolling That version out to the Hr44 & HR54 until testing was complete


FF1 is still slowly rolling out to the gen pop every night. Only the HS17-500 has received it full time


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Been a long time since I’ve posted here. But this brought me back. I received the email about the interface update a few weeks ago. Today I got an onscreen message about the update being installed. I allowed it to continue, but when it restarted it didn’t appear any different. However, navigating deep into the menus I have some screens that are in the new design. Anyone else have this? I am not seeing any discussion about this partial update. Is this intentional? I’m seeing the updated screens only on my Genie Mini. 

C61K-700 4K Genie Mini
HR54/500 Genie

Bob


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Bob, you forgot to post FW versions of your devices, take it from System info screen


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I consider each new day without this upgrade to be a blessing


----------



## APB101 (Sep 1, 2010)

My receivers are the 20, 21, 24 series. No upgrade. To be frank, I haven’t followed this much. And it hasn’t been on my mind. I am sorry anyone is having a problem with the upgrade. My sibling has Comcast. The x1. Beautiful. And it would be great to have. Unfortunately, for Comcast, I prefer the channel lineup from AT&T’s DirecTV (especially with the upgrades of programmers’ HD; something not happening lately in my area of southeast Michigan).


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

TDK1044 said:


> I consider each new day without this upgrade to be a blessing


 I think I have to agree with you. Base on the discussions it looks like ATT/Directv may not have a fix.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

APB101 said:


> My receivers are the 20, 21, 24 series. No upgrade. To be frank, I haven't followed this much. And it hasn't been on my mind. I am sorry anyone is having a problem with the upgrade. My sibling has Comcast. The x1. Beautiful. And it would be great to have. Unfortunately, for Comcast, I prefer the channel lineup from AT&T's DirecTV (especially with the upgrades of programmers' HD; something not happening lately in my area of southeast Michigan).


I have the X1 at my apartment in Harrisburg PA. Not bad, but one downside is the lag with the 30 second skip. While their mobile app is still better than Directv's they recently had to remove the ability to schedule recordings with it because of losing a lawsuit with TIVO


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Bob, you forgot to post FW versions of your devices, take it from System info screen


Yeah, sorry, I should know better...

C61K-700 4K Genie Mini (0x0FBA)
HR54/500 Genie (0x0D80)

Just the standard national releases. Haven't done any CE downloads in a few years at least.

Bob


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

TDK1044 said:


> I consider each new day without this upgrade to be a blessing


I actually really like the look of the screens that have changed on mine. But I am a bit leery after reading this thread.

Bob


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

You won't believe this. I just received today ,12/8/2017, another email from Directv "In just a few days when you turn on your TV, you'll see a brand-new DIRECTV entertainment experience. You'll love how quickly and easily you can access, control and manage content with new simple menu features, all on one screen." Here is the web info, AT&T, Another teaser.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

dod1450 said:


> You won't believe this. I just received today ,12/8/2017, another email from Directv "In just a few days when you turn on your TV, you'll see a brand-new DIRECTV entertainment experience. You'll love how quickly and easily you can access, control and manage content with new simple menu features, all on one screen." Here is the web info, AT&T, Another teaser.


I also received the same email today. The first one I received was mid Nov. Still have the old guide, update was never sent to my HR54. Do you think this will be the updated version? If so, hopefully more customers approve.


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

dod1450 said:


> You won't believe this. I just received today ,12/8/2017, another email from Directv "In just a few days when you turn on your TV, you'll see a brand-new DIRECTV entertainment experience. You'll love how quickly and easily you can access, control and manage content with new simple menu features, all on one screen." Here is the web info, AT&T, Another teaser.


Yep, got it too.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

ep1974 said:


> I also received the same email today. The first one I received was mid Nov. Still have the old guide, update was never sent to my HR54. Do you think this will be the updated version? If so, hopefully more customers approve.


It is the same one released a month ago. Minus the fade in the guide and list screens


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

compnurd said:


> It is the same one released a month ago. Minus the fade in the guide and list screens


without real FW versions to compare, we can't deduce if the update happened or not from all the posts above


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

This is current now on Firmware Watcher.
*HR44-200* 0x0D80
*HR44-500* 0x0D80
*HR44-700* 0x0D80
*HR54-200* 0x0D80
*HR54-500* 0x0D80
*HR54-700* 0x0D80
*HS17-100* 0x0D80
*HS17-500* *0x0FFC*


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

P Smith said:


> without real FW versions to compare, we can't deduce if the update happened or not from all the posts above


We can compare pretty easily. FF1 was the original NR. FFC is the new one with started rolling out this week


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

compnurd said:


> We can compare pretty easily. FF1 was the original NR. FFC is the new one with started rolling out this week


Do you notice any significant improvements in the new update?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

ep1974 said:


> Do you notice any significant improvements in the new update?


Speed is better. Especially with the what's on. But other than that and fade gone on two screens it is the same


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

compnurd said:


> Speed is better. Especially with the what's on. But other than that and fade gone on two screens it is the same


Thank you, looking forward to receiving the new guide.


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

jimmie57 said:


> This is current now on Firmware Watcher.
> *HR44-200* 0x0D80
> *HR44-500* 0x0D80
> *HR44-700* 0x0D80
> ...


What does the number after the receiver model - ( dash mean?) I see 200, 500 and 700...

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ericknolls said:


> What does the number after the receiver model - ( dash mean?) I see 200, 500 and 700...
> 
> Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


That's just which manufacturer built the unit. Nothing else.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ericknolls said:


> What does the number after the receiver model - ( dash mean?) I see 200, 500 and 700...
> 
> Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


it's codes/mfg_id - search here, the company names posted many times


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ericknolls said:


> What does the number after the receiver model - ( dash mean?) I see 200, 500 and 700...
> 
> Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


The last three digits identify the manufacturer......100 Technicolor (Thomson/Audiovox/RCA)......200 Samsung......300 Philips......400 Hughes......500 Humax......600 LG......700 Pace......800 NEC.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Today around 12:30 AM I was upgraded. Now I have to get use to the new fonts. I wish my c61k had the option for PIP, but I guessed I cannot get everything?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dod1450 said:


> Today around 12:30 AM I was upgraded.


to what version ?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> The last three digits identify the manufacturer......100 Technicolor (Thomson/Audiovox/RCA)......200 Samsung......300 Philips......400 Hughes......500 Humax......600 LG......700 Pace......800 NEC.


400 is now WNC, LG has sold off their set top business to Technicolor, and Pace was acquired by Arris so they are now 700.


----------



## Fab55 (Jul 25, 2008)

P Smith said:


> to what version ?


Minneapolis, HR54-200, received 0xFFC this morning

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

P Smith said:


> to what version ?


0xFFC


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Got the update today too.

C61K-700 -> 0xfba










I'm enjoying it so far. 
Bob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> That's just which manufacturer built the unit. Nothing else.


Thanks inkahauts...I thought it was an upgrade to a previous version of the receiver. (Was hoping) maybe a new feature here or there.

Sent from my XT1609 using Tapatalk


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

dod1450 said:


> 0xFFC


 My HR 54/500 was also updated (Oxffc) early this morning. Overall, I like it, but change always takes some time. Don't really have trouble reading the font, but everyone is different. Like the logos in the guide, but IMO some are quite small (Starz/Cinemax channels), hopefully they can enlarge them? Does anyone know if this will be the last update?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ep1974 said:


> Does anyone know if this will be the last update?


ABSOLUTELY not !


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nothing in South Georgia HR44/200


----------



## nativesun (Jun 4, 2007)

I received my update yesterday. I personally have an issue with the size of the font, its very difficult to see. The font is very thin or skinny looking to me. Like all updates it takes a while to get use to it. I did notice they didn't change the size of font on their logos which are bold and stand out. Too bad DTV doesn't give you an option to change the font, like maybe an option of 3 different sized fonts.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

P Smith said:


> ABSOLUTELY not !


Would like to see the channel number/logo in the banner moved back to the top left. Also wish they would remove the darkened area at the bottom when you pause and darkened area at top when you press info. Maybe we'll see more updates in the near future.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think, all the posts here with complains and suggestions must be reposted at ATT forum to get attention of DTV coders/SW Dept head


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

I received the update yesterday on my HR54, but not on my HR24. My HR24 (old guide) can see the recordings on my HR54 (new guide), but my HR54 (new guide) cannot see the recordings on my HR24 (old guide) using Whole Home. DirecTV support was clueless on the issue.

Edit: The Mini Genie client can now see the recordings on the HR24. But the HR54 Genie server cannot (even though I've selected to view all playlists).

-Lorne


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I think, all the posts here with complains and suggestions must be reposted at ATT forum to get attention of DTV coders/SW Dept head


Do you have a URL for the ATT forum site?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

hoss713 said:


> I received the update yesterday on my HR54, but not on my HR24. My HR24 (old guide) can see the recordings on my HR54 (new guide), but my HR54 (new guide) cannot see the recordings on my HR24 (old guide) using Whole Home. DirecTV support was clueless on the issue.
> 
> There is not an option on the new guide to filter by playlist (local vs all) as there was on the old guide.
> 
> ...


There is an option that filter just as before. But it's been moved. In the playlist go to manager recordings and then it's the very last item in that list...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

hoss713 said:


> Do you have a URL for the ATT forum site?


Over at AT&T Community Forums Re: New GUI


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

A question for an issue that seems obvious – or doesn’t present itself – to other, better informed contributors to this thread. According to my settings information, the new GUI – 0xffc – downloaded a little after midnight on 12/12. It has yet to install (the software remains 0xd80). There is no further scheduled upgrade. 

How many hours/days should pass before the new GUI installs after downloading? Does it occur automatically or, alternatively, does an on-screen prompt appear? If the latter, I have two relevant HDMI inputs to my TV – one directly linking the HR54 and the other an RVU connection, which I use exclusively because it permits 4k viewing. If a popup request to install in fact forms part of the process, would it only present itself when accessing the HR54 directly?

Thanks very much from a tech-challenged septuagenarian!


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I've never heard of a software update being downloaded and not installed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

je4755 said:


> A question for an issue that seems obvious - or doesn't present itself - to other, better informed contributors to this thread. According to my settings information, the new GUI - 0xffc - downloaded a little after midnight on 12/12. It has yet to install (the software remains 0xd80). There is no further scheduled upgrade.
> 
> How many hours/days should pass before the new GUI installs after downloading? Does it occur automatically or, alternatively, does an on-screen prompt appear? If the latter, I have two relevant HDMI inputs to my TV - one directly linking the HR54 and the other an RVU connection, which I use exclusively because it permits 4k viewing. If a popup request to install in fact forms part of the process, would it only present itself when accessing the HR54 directly?
> 
> Thanks very much from a tech-challenged septuagenarian!


ii could be "damaged" download or interrupted at some stage ... you need to wait when it will be fixed by STB, no need to do anything, just no worry


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

je4755 said:


> A question for an issue that seems obvious - or doesn't present itself - to other, better informed contributors to this thread. According to my settings information, the new GUI - 0xffc - downloaded a little after midnight on 12/12. It has yet to install (the software remains 0xd80). There is no further scheduled upgrade.
> 
> How many hours/days should pass before the new GUI installs after downloading? Does it occur automatically or, alternatively, does an on-screen prompt appear? If the latter, I have two relevant HDMI inputs to my TV - one directly linking the HR54 and the other an RVU connection, which I use exclusively because it permits 4k viewing. If a popup request to install in fact forms part of the process, would it only present itself when accessing the HR54 directly?
> 
> Thanks very much from a tech-challenged septuagenarian!


Have you tried to reset the receiver. This might trigger the install.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks very much for your responses regarding my downloaded but still inactive 0xffc. I'll give it a few more days and, if nothing has transpired, will RBR or power cycle the HR54 and see what happens. 

Given the many complaints in multiple threads addressing the new GUI, maybe I should be happy my system currently is retaining the older version! In the interim, as a CI subscriber and hockey fan, I greatly look forward to watching the Las Vegas - Pittsburgh game in 4k this evening.


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> There is an option that filter just as before. But it's been moved. In the playlist go to manager recordings and then it's the very last item in that list...


Thanks I found it. Inconvenient for folks like me that switch between which lists to view recordings from. By default I only have the recordings in the HR54 show up on the HR54 and only when I want to watch something from the HR24 do I enable the list to show recordings from all devices.

Unfortunately, while they HR54 is set to show recordings from all playlists, it still doesn't show the HR24 recordings...Only the Mini Genie client shows all the recordings...


----------



## hoss713 (Oct 22, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Over at AT&T Community Forums Re: New GUI


Thanks!!!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just reboot it. It will install then or dump it and download it again sometime. Genies dondownload the software in the background and then install it when it reboots next. It usually does that right away but if it’s busy it’ll wait. Maybe it thinks it’s busy and is stuck. I’d reboot it just because of that myself.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Still no sign of the new software. Long may that be the case.


----------



## je4755 (Dec 11, 2006)

Re: my uninstalled software update, around 1:30 this morning my wife noted a popup request to implement the new GUI, more than four full days after it downloaded. She answered affirmatively and the new GUI now is active.

I again want to thank those individuals who responded to my request for assistance. It’s great to know there is a community willing to furnish timely and helpful advice to someone inexpert in tech (and many other!) matters.

Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

TDK1044 said:


> Still no sign of the new software. Long may that be the case.


I have not seen anything from Directv concerning the new software. Maybe it will miss me.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Let's hope......judging by the comments here, I can really live without this update.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Still no sign of it. Best Christmas present. Maybe they've missed me altogether


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

TDK1044 said:


> Still no sign of it. Best Christmas present. Maybe they've missed me altogether


The roll out continues and was in the stream in the wee hours of this morning. It's just a matter of time before you're upgraded.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I downloaded it last night. Im my view, it is a big downgrade from the prior software. Not easy to use. Graphics are small, harder to read. May download the old version if still in the stream.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

TDK1044 said:


> Still no sign of it. Best Christmas present. Maybe they've missed me altogether


Not to worry! I've contacted Directv and told them your problem. They will send the download within 12 hours! You're welcome!


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Duke Sweden said:


> Not to worry! I've contacted Directv and told them your problem. They will send the download within 12 hours! You're welcome!


LOL.......Thank you, Mister Grinch.


----------



## Duke Sweden (Dec 5, 2017)

TDK1044 said:


> LOL.......Thank you, Mister Grinch.


Hey, if they really do send you the update, I was only kidding!


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

Nope......I'm still enjoying the old one.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

2018 and still no sign of it and nothing scheduled


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

TDK1044 said:


> 2018 and still no sign of it and nothing scheduled


You can have my update- we do not like it, and we keep on reverting to the old GUI. DirecTV re-updates our HR54 on Monday's thru Thursday's, but once we revert back Friday mornings, it usually doesn't update again until Monday.

Our GUI navigation has slowed in a lot of areas, making the older GUI faster in our specific day to day use. My wife absolutely hates the new GUI and wants me to put a HR24 in that location instead.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

That's a lot of work! And could be risky on the reverts. 

The GUI can use more refinement, but is OK here. Some hate change!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

It’s pretty simple. As long as x0D80 is in the stream, it’s a reboot and 02468. We have had no problems going with that NR.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah but eventually that option won’t be there. However hopefully it’ll be a newer version of the GUI that doesn’t have the slow issue you are experiencing. 

Have you called and complained about the new GUI yet?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

No- we were gone for Christmas Vacation. I’m getting serious lag time in navigation no matter which C61K we use with the new GUI. Those are the only clients we have. It’s almost like having a HR34 all over again.


----------



## theloudhouse5 (Nov 21, 2017)

My reciver "updated" but the guide didn't Change


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

My HR54 updated early Wed. morning (0x1001). What was this update for? Still have the annoying shading on top and bottom of screen. Hopefully, DT will refine/redo certain areas of this guide.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

ep1974 said:


> My HR54 updated early Wed. morning (0x1001). What was this update for? Still have the annoying shading on top and bottom of screen. Hopefully, DT will refine/redo certain areas of this guide.


This was an update for FFC - as always no details are ever given for an update - always "under the Hood" so nothing specific about anything - expect more in the coming weeks if not sooner


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

theloudhouse5 said:


> My reciver "updated" but the guide didn't Change


Same here yesterday.


----------



## STEVED21 (Feb 6, 2006)

Same here at 3am.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

HR44/200: Oxd8f Jan 18, 5:04 pm
First update here since Sept. No discernable change in GUI.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

We reverted back to the old guide. Just could not read the new one. On a large TV, it is almost impossible to read from a distance, particularly the time and channel number. And, the new guide was slow, the playlist was more clunky (don't like only seeing the most recent show in a series, having to click on it, to see the rest). I'm really surprised that AT&T/Directv would release such a poor product or that it made it out of Beta testing. If anyone from the company reads this, please pass on to management.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jal said:


> We reverted back to the old guide. Just could not read the new one. On a large TV, it is almost impossible to read from a distance, particularly the time and channel number. And, the new guide was slow, the playlist was more clunky (don't like only seeing the most recent show in a series, having to click on it, to see the rest). I'm really surprised that AT&T/Directv would release such a poor product or that it made it out of Beta testing. If anyone from the company reads this, please pass on to management.


Go into setup on your TV,
write down the numbers for the contrast and sharpness.
Try adjusting those 2 settings only with the Guide on the screen so you can see the difference in the letters.
If it does not help, change it back to the numbers you wrote down before you started.

Also, check the resolutions that you have checked in your DTV receiver. 1 person said it helped that he unchecked the 480i and 480p settings.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks for the thought, but I can read my Tivo I use for OTA just fine, and I can read the old GUI to which I reverted. Directv needs to fix this mess before they lose lots of customers.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

FWIW- I have no problem reading the GUI text on any of my 3 TVs (all HD, 2 are 4K).

@jal - please ensure your resolution is set to 1080i or 720p. The guide is really tough to read if you're using 480i (standard def).


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> FWIW- I have no problem reading the GUI text on any of my 3 TVs (all HD, 2 are 4K).
> 
> @jal - please ensure your resolution is set to 1080i or 720p. The guide is really tough to read if you're using 480i (standard def).


I agree with you. No problem reading the guide on my 4K or HD tv, however everyone has different opinions. My only requests would be to remove the dark shading in the banner and progress bar and return the date to the banner. The previous guide also had the dark shading and they did finally remove it. Just don't understand the purpose of it to begin with.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm glad that I got a software upgrade without a GUI change, but I suspect that it's only a matter of time. I'm curious as to why there would be a partial update........grateful but curious?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The new GUI is a very slow roll out. There was something they needed fixed for everyone immediately. So you got an immediate fix for some underlining thing that couldn’t wait for the new GUI to hit your account.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> The new GUI is a very slow roll out. There was something they needed fixed for everyone immediately. So you got an immediate fix for some underlining thing that couldn't wait for the new GUI to hit your account.


Fine with me. Thanks.


----------



## GekkoDBS (Dec 5, 2015)

ep1974 said:


> My HR54 updated early Wed. morning (0x1001). What was this update for? Still have the annoying shading on top and bottom of screen. Hopefully, DT will refine/redo certain areas of this guide.







Directv Now's Beta version with DVR has no fade around the progress bar, I'm hoping that means they are going to get rid of it on the sat version of Directv.


----------

